# Plasma LG con mancha negra en casi toda la pantalla



## Druchi (Feb 3, 2016)

Hola!
Quizás el título no es muy claro, pero no se como explicarme, así que subo una foto de como está el plasma.
Esa mancha negra que se ve, con una especie de aureola azul, con el tiempo de estar encendida se va haciendo pequeña. Ahora mismo la tengo encendida para ver si llega a desaparecer del todo o no.
Me consta que los paneles de plasma son mas "delicados", creeis que sea el panel que ha cascado, o puede ser cosa de electrónica?


----------



## Scooter (Feb 3, 2016)

Me parece que es el panel.


----------



## Druchi (Feb 3, 2016)

Lleva encendida desde el primer post, y ya casi no queda mancha, voy a dejarla otro rato mas a ver si desaparece del todo. 
Si desaparece del todo, seguiría siendo el panel?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 3, 2016)

Hola, chequea todas las tensiones que utiliza el panel, tratándose de tecnología plasma, utiliza tensiones cómo, 210V., -90V., 70V. etc.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 3, 2016)

Puede ser algún o algunos electrolíticos secos que al tomar temperatura tienden a subir su capacidad, pero es solo una teoría, como te dijeron tendrías que medir las tensiones y en lo posible con osciloscopio para poder ver si están limpias o con ruido.


----------



## Druchi (Feb 3, 2016)

Ok, mediré las tensiones que salen de la fuente a ver. Ahora mismo ya solo quedan unos cuantos píxeles con ese color azulado, los negros se han ido todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 3, 2016)

Poltergeist...


----------



## Druchi (Feb 3, 2016)

Ahora mismo ya se está viendo perfecta. Mediré las tensiones mañana, hoy la dejaré puesta a ver. Mañana os cuento!

Edit: Vale, he probado a dejarla un rato desconectada de la corriente, y al volver a encenderla, la imagen ha parpadeado casi sin brillo durante unos 6 o 7 segundos hasta que se ha quedado fija.


----------



## Druchi (Feb 4, 2016)

Bueno, acabo de volver a probarla y la mancha no ha vuelto. Pero al encenderla, tarda unos 20 segundos en que se quede la imagen fija, sin parpadeos ni cosas raras. Electrolíticos de la fuente tal vez? No he podido medir las tensiones, no tengo el multímetro porque lo presté y aún no me lo han devuelto.

Y ya puestos os quería hacer otra pregunta. Estoy pensando en regalarme un capacímetro, para asegurarme de los condensadores que sirven y los que no, pero no se cuán fiables son los aparatos éstos. Si el aparato mide bien la capacidad de un condensador, se supone que está bien, o aunque marque la capacidad correcta aún podría fallar dicho condensador?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2016)

Druchi dijo:


> Bueno, acabo de volver a probarla y la mancha no ha vuelto. Pero al encenderla, tarda unos 20 segundos en que se quede la imagen fija, sin parpadeos ni cosas raras. Electrolíticos de la fuente tal vez? No he podido medir las tensiones, no tengo el multímetro porque lo presté y aún no me lo han devuelto.
> 
> Y ya puestos os quería hacer otra pregunta. Estoy pensando en regalarme un capacímetro, para asegurarme de los condensadores que sirven y los que no, pero no se cuán fiables son los aparatos éstos. Si el aparato mide bien la capacidad de un condensador, se supone que está bien, o aunque marque la capacidad correcta aún podría fallar dicho condensador?



Particularmente en fuentes conmutadas no solo debe medir bien la capacidad, sino también el valor de* ESR* (*R*esistencia *S*erie *E*quivalente)

Esa pantalla ¿ No se mojó en algún momento ?


----------



## Druchi (Feb 4, 2016)

No sabría decirte, la tv me la dieron porque la iban a tirar (siempre me preguntan antes de tirarla, por si quiero piezas o algo), pero no descarto que le cayera algo.


----------



## Druchi (Feb 9, 2016)

Bueno, no penseis que he dejado esto de lado, es que voy poco a poco 

Me he pedido un medidor de ESR, pero voy para rato hasta que me llegue. Aun así no tengo excesiva prisa, y cuando me llegue ya haré las pruebas y las pondré por aquí.

Mientras tanto me he pillado un capacímetro, que llevaba tiempo con ganas de uno , y he aprovechado para hacer mediciones en algunos condensadores de la fuente, pero aún no termino de saber qué entra dentro de lo "aceptable" y lo que "hay que cambiar". Por ejemplo:
Condensador de 270uf me marca 246uf
otro de 47 me marca 44.3
de 820 -> 737
de 3.300 -> 3.540
de 470 -> 444
de 470 -> 438
Según he leído, hay un margen de tolerancia, pero he leído que si un 10%, que si un 20%, que depende de la capacidad, que depende de lo viejo que sea, etc... De esos que he puesto, sin saber la ESR, cambiaríais alguno?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2016)

Druchi dijo:


> Bueno, no penseis que he dejado esto de lado, es que voy poco a poco
> 
> Me he pedido un medidor de ESR, pero voy para rato hasta que me llegue. Aun así no tengo excesiva prisa, y cuando me llegue ya haré las pruebas y las pondré por aquí.
> 
> ...




Todos los valores que mencionas están dentro de lo que es *"Aceptable"*


----------



## Druchi (Feb 9, 2016)

Gracias Fogonazo.
Y por ejemplo con qué valor habría que cambiar el de 47 y el de 3300?

Otra cosa. Hay quien dice que algunos plasma al encenderlos es normal que la imagen aparezca oscura, parpadee o salga con puntos de colores durante unos instantes, hasta que se calienta el gas de las celdas. No estoy puesto en la tecnología plasma, y no he tenido la oportunidad de ver encender uno, así que no se como va el tema. Es cierto eso?


----------



## sergiot (Feb 10, 2016)

Mas allá de la demora en el encendido de las pantallas de plasma, no creo que esa mancha negra sea normal, yo he visto muy pocos y creo, que a estas alturas, ya no debe quedar ninguno funcionando.


----------



## Druchi (Feb 10, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> Mas allá de la demora en el encendido de las pantallas de plasma, no creo que esa mancha negra sea normal, yo he visto muy pocos y creo, que a estas alturas, ya no debe quedar ninguno funcionando.



La mancha negra de la foto ya desapareció, ahora se ve bien, salvo eso que digo que al encenderla tarda unos instantes en verse bien la imagen.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 10, 2016)

Buenas.
Quizás está empezando a "agotarse" la pantalla.

Yo tenía un jefe que, su plasma tenía que verlo con poca luz ambiente, tenía poco brillo y no había mas que hacer.

Por la experiencia de lo que entraba en taller, la mayoría de los plasmas (de una marca en concreto) con 3-4 años habían perdido bastante brillo.
La casa cambiaba pantalla completa en garantía, fuera garantía se desentendía. Al poco dejó de fabricar plasma y mejoró tft, lcd, etc.




> Lo siguiente lo negaré ante un juez.
> Un comercial de una marca mundialmente conocida (que empieza por s y termina por y) me comentó:
> La vida media de los plasma que estamos vendiendo es de unos 4 ó 5 años. Pero claro hay que venderlos como el mejor aparato del mundo.Y de lo mas caro



Saludos.


----------



## Druchi (Feb 10, 2016)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas.
> Quizás está empezando a "agotarse" la pantalla.
> 
> Yo tenía un jefe que, su plasma tenía que verlo con poca luz ambiente, tenía poco brillo y no había mas que hacer.
> ...



Vaya tela , dejarse la pasta que valían para que te dure eso... en fin.
Aun así, creo que ésta puede dar aún de sí un poco mas, ya que después de ese rato (20-30 segundos) de encenderla, se ve bien de brillo y contraste. Por el tiempo que llevo por el foro leyendo y dando la brasa, el que funcione bien cuando se calienta me hace tener esperanza de que sea algún simple condensador defectuoso. Que además es lo que suele pasarle a todos los aparatos que se me estropean, ya podrían poner unos que duren mas.
Sin ir mas lejos hace unas semanas mi lcd de la habitación empezó a tardar mucho en encenderse, la abrí, y ahí estaban los condensadores tocados. Hace unos meses lo mismo con mi monitor. A ver si al plasma le pasa lo mismo, y si no, pues tendré que esperar 30 segundos mas cada vez que lo encienda, y lo que dure dure


----------



## sergiot (Feb 10, 2016)

Sinceramente con lo que consumen esos tv's, trataría de ir buscando un lcd led.


----------



## Druchi (Feb 10, 2016)

Yo tengo mis lcd de 26 y 32 pulgadas que consumen poco, pero no te voy a negar que para eventos deportivos y alguna peli no me viniera bien el plasma. Además, no es tanto el usarla como el hacerla funcionar de nuevo


----------



## Druchi (Feb 28, 2016)

Bueno, pues ya está solucionado. El otro día me llegó el medidor de esr y comprobé que había algún condensador electrolítico con valores muy por encima de lo normal, los cambié y listo, ya no hace cosas raras. 
Dejo una imagen funcionando, que no todo va a ser poner fotos de cosas rotas!


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 28, 2016)

Qué bien amigo, felicidades por la reparación. Una consulta por si llegase a tener una falla similar: los condensadores que cambiaste, ¿estaban en la fuente de alimentación o en alguna de las otras tarjetas (Y-SUS, Z-SUS, etc)? 

Y lo otro, te agradecería si pudieras especificar en qué parte de la tarjeta estaban esos condensadores defectuosos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Druchi (Feb 28, 2016)

Pues estaban en la fuente, la mayoría en la parte donde hay muchos juntos, la tengo ya cerrada y no se decirte exactamente donde. Lo que si te puedo decir es que eran de los pequeños, de 10 - 47uf, menos uno de 470uf. Con las prisas de quitarlo todo para irme a comer se me ha olvidado hacer la foto a la placa y marcarlos..


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 28, 2016)

Buenas.

Felicidades, otro mas salvado del desguace jeje   . 
Y nosostros con mensajes derrotistas .

*skynetronics,* normalmente (como támpoco son tan caros) se cambian todos los de la alimentación, en este caso son los del secundario. Aunque a Druchi le pasa lo que nos pasa a muchos, tenemos que descubrir cual falla, después los cambiamos todos .

Saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 28, 2016)

Claro, Pinchavalvulas. Yo también hago eso en todo caso, jajaja.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 29, 2016)

Muy bien por haber resuelto el problema, y como se dijo de entrada, todo apuntaba a problemas con los electroliticos, que con un osciloscopio se resuelve en 15 minutos.


----------

